# ex military



## jden (Jan 12, 2012)

any exmilitary in dubai? i will be looking to come out in september with my wife who is a teacher, i did seven years in the army in logistics, warehousing etc. since coming out i have been in sales, anyone know of any work going?


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Try Global Aerospace Logistics in Abu Dhabi. Welcome to Global Aerospace Logistics Those guys might be looking for that kind of experience.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The UAE army (not sure about the navy) actually employs quite a few expats (ex-forces from all over the world). I am not sure how these guys got their jobs but many have been here for years and are very well looked after. It might be worth your while to try to investigate.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The guys I know who are working with the UAE armed forces are all ex-tooth arms, and quite a few of their contracts are not being renewed this year. Looks like even the armed forces here are having a bit of a cut back.

To answer your initial question, there are plenty of ex British forces personnel living out here.


----------

